# Closed! Every KK song laid out for cataloging - FREE!



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

A free cataloging session, no need for tips!

PM (start conversation) for DODO Code.

I'll keep this going for a week or so, so don't worry if you can't make it today. 

Everything is arranged in section according to mood!

To catalogue just pick up the song you want then put it down again, it is now in your Nook Shopping terminal/app for you to order when you get home. Please don't take home any songs, it'll be quicker if you have some pocket space too.

Need a certain song? Attached is a list of which section each song is in.

Note the final 5 songs are only available from KK, so they aren't included in the catalogue party.

No entry fee or tips required, please just be polite and respectful.


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

Open again now, PM me for the code


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 8, 2020)

ikouluke said:


> Open again now, PM me for the code


How long will you be available? Will be online in 30 mins


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

for another two hours probably  but i'll open again tomorrow as well


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 8, 2020)

do you need kk birthday?  ican  get you it for free.


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> do you need kk birthday?  ican  get you it for free.


thanks, but i have that one already, i had my birthday in game recently


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jul 8, 2020)

Damn would love to catalog!!  I hardly got around to collecting anything for k.k so I could be there a while xD


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> do you need kk birthday?  ican  get you it for free.



May I purchase the kk bday from you since @ikouluke  won’t need it? Is that okay?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 8, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> May I purchase the kk bday from you since @ikouluke  won’t need it? Is that okay?




sure that's fine. pwyw.  send me a a dodo.  i have to grab my switch first.


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

Snakeisbaby said:


> Damn would love to catalog!!  I hardly got around to collecting anything for k.k so I could be there a while xD


There are 90 in total, and it doesn't take that long to do the lot once you've got your rhythm going


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jul 8, 2020)

Haha damnn I loveee that!!


----------



## Peebers (Jul 8, 2020)

hi! Can i come over and catalog?


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 8, 2020)

Open for probably another half an hour for anyone around now, but will open again tomorrow if you've missed it.
Edit - i'm done for tonight... i'll open up tomorrow for some more.
Thanks to everyone who came, you were all lovely as everyone on TBT always is


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 9, 2020)

Open! PM me for the code


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 9, 2020)

hi im interested


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello! Are you still available? I would love to come catalog the songs!


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 9, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## nintendoanna (Jul 9, 2020)

can i come the next time you're open?


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 10, 2020)

Open up again today, probably just for a couple of hours!

Just send me a PM on here if you want to come and i'll send a dodo code.

Please do not leave bells or NMTs as tips, it's very kind but not necessary, you're welcome to bring small gifts if you wish but I don't expect them, just being polite is all that's required <3


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 10, 2020)

Closing up now but will do this for a few more days, maybe Sunday and a few days next week.


----------



## Zakira (Jul 10, 2020)

I would love to come! Hopefully I can find a time when your available.


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 12, 2020)

Edit: closing up now

Opening up again today for free KK cataloguing.

No fees or anything required, just be polite.

Send me a DM for the dodo code


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 14, 2020)

Open again today for KK song cataloguing.

PM me (start conversation) for the Dodo code.


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 14, 2020)

Closing for the day, and this is coming to an end in the next couple of days.
I'll probably open up on here one more time before I change it up. If you really want to come but haven't found the chance yet just drop me a polite PM asking to arrange a time with you and i'll be more than happy to do it.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 14, 2020)

This is a wonderful service. Thank you so much for offering!


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 16, 2020)

Open up for an hour this evening, please PM me (start conversation) for a Dodo code

Tomorrow is the last day!

Closed for the evening


----------



## ikouluke (Jul 17, 2020)

Final day! Come and catalogue all the KK songs 
No fees or tips required.
Just PM me (start conversation) for a dodo code.
Have at least 21 free spaces in your pockets so you can pick up a whole section at once. Please pick up and put down in the same area.
I can't believe it needs saying but please be polite, rude people will be ignored! It doesn't take much to say hi or please and thank you.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 17, 2020)

I would love to visit! I'll send you a pm ^-^


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 17, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## judelu93 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello. may I come? I'll PM u


----------

